

Outsourcing login and over-reliance on Facebook - kkozmic
http://foundontheweb.posterous.com/outsourcing-login-and-over-reliance-of-facebo

======
phlux
This is exactly my point in this thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2295834>

There is no way I will sign up for an account on FB for content/to comment on
content from other third party systems that are too stupid to have a site that
is not sucking from the teat of FB to such a degree that they dont know how to
allow either anon or registered commenting.

